# AbeloHost / Offshore Hosting / Full Data Privacy & Security / Linux & Windows / From €5.99



## AbeloHost (Sep 27, 2015)

​AbeloHost is a high-quality offshore hosting provider registered in and operating from the Netherlands. All hardware is privately owned and inaccessible other than by AbeloHost and datacenter personnel. Apart from physical security, Dutch law regulation protects the privacy of all stored data in the Netherlands, ensuring legal security as well. When it comes down to *Total Data Privacy*, *Data Security*, and *Range of Content Acceptability*, the Netherlands is one of the best countries to choose as your offshore host. 

In addition, AbeloHost is one of the most affordable web hosting providers in the Netherlands. Our pledge is to provide the highest possible service for the lowest possible price.

*Infrastructure*

The infrastructure that AbeloHost uses to build its network is of the highest quality, equipped with the latest Intel processors, RAM, and storage drives. Collaborating with a TIER III datacenter that is ISO 9001 certified, AbeloHost’s hardware guarantees longevity and durability. AbeloHost’s service includes quick and free hardware replacement upon request.  

*Benefits of choosing AbeloHost*
- Full Data Privacy and User Confidentiality 
- DDoS Protection (*photo of DDoS filter*)
- Data Security 
- Wide range of acceptable content 
- 99,99% uptime guaranteed (*SLA agreement*) 
- Quick Customer Support through Instant Chat & Ticket System 

*Switch easily to AbeloHost*
If you already have a shared hosting elsewhere, then switch to AbeloHost and receive a better deal!
We have a hassle free migration service. We will:

• Migrate your accounts from your old host
• Migrate all MySQL db's intact
• Migrate all scripts and applications
• Migrate all subdomains, cPanel settings, FTP accounts, email accounts, autoresponders, mailing lists and more

Click here to write a *ticket* for us to begin the migration process.

__________________________


__________________________________
​
*Virtual 512 *

• *Xeon E5-2690 2.9GHz*
• *512MB *RAM Memory
• *25GB* Disk Space
• *1 Core *Processor
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
• _ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€5.99/month (~ 6.70 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *Virtual 512*

==========================================================


*Virtual 1 *

• *Xeon E5-2690 2.9GHz*
• *1GB *RAM Memory
• *45GB* Disk Space
• *1 Core *Processor
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€9.99/month (~ 11.18 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *Virtual 1*

==========================================================

*Standard SATA KVM *

• *Xeon 1 core 3.40GHz* 
• *1GB *RAM Memory 
• *60GB* SATA
• *1 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€7.49/month (~ 8.38 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *Standard SATA KVM*

==========================================================

*Business SATA KVM *

• *Xeon 3.40GHz*
• *2GB *RAM Memory 
• *100GB* SATA
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€11.49/month (~ 12.86 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *Business SATA KVM*

==========================================================

*SSD VPS v1 Pro E5 Processor*

• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *1GB *RAM Memory 
• *15GB* SSD
• *1 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€7.49/month (~ 8.38 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *E5 SSD VPS v1*

==========================================================

*SSD VPS v2 Pro E5 Processor*

• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *2GB *RAM Memory 
• *25GB* SSD
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€11.49/month (~ 12.86 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *E5 SSD VPS v2*

==========================================================

*SSD VPS v4 Pro E5 Processor*

• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *4GB *RAM Memory 
• *50GB* SSD
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*
• 24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

*€19.99/month (~ 22.37 USD Dollars)* - no contract

Order *E5 SSD VPS v4*

==========================================================

*Payments: • PayPal • Bank Wire • WebMoney • Bitcoin *
________________________________________

Contact: 

*Phone number:* +31 64 088 5005 (24x7)
*Skype:* ilgar.abelohostbv
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* https://abelohost.com


----------

